# QSI Voice Annoucements



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Where can you find station announcements for QSI sound decoders? For example I heard Tom Hanks in the Polar Express say, ALL ABOARD, ARE YA COMIN'! I heard this out in Denver at one of the vendors tables. Anyone found a way to download sounds like this online. The new mobile/sound QSI decoders have the capability to store these sounds. They are not from QSI. But you can download just about any sort of messages you want apparently. Anyone done this?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope but it would be intersting to see if it works. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the QSI supports a "user sound" which is an uploaded .wav file... there are some notes about the size and the bitrate of the file, the space available is somewhat dependent on the other sounds you have. 

You can just search for sound bytes on the Internet and then get them into .wav... then when you program the QSI, there is a spot for "user sound". 

I did it for a short sound byte just to try it, but will be putting jingle bells into a locomotive (or maybe frosty the snowman) for the neighbor's kids to enjoy. You can assign the playing of the sound to a function. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I loaded "All Aboard" by Tom Hanks into one of my Loksound XL decoders. Sounds pretty good. Can't remember where I found the wav file but I probabably have it somewhere.

Peter.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Pete, that would be great if you could post it. Jake


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this, maybe...







Click on the "Play" arrow 

All Aboard


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can build your own sound files with simple tools. Check your PC to see if it came with recording software. Most PC systems do. These PC packages also provide some limited editing capabilities allowing the user to reduce the file size to a fit the decoder memory space. You can also use a digital recorder to record the announcements then upload the sounds to your PC for downloading to the decoder. I used an Olympus digital recorder which came with a version of WavePad to record several layout specific station announcements for a QSI trolley installation: "Next Stop Children's Museum".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you google "all aboard wav" you get this website: 

http://www.moviewavs.com/Movies/Polar_Express.html*[url]http://www.moviewavs.com/Movies/Polar_Express.html* [/url]

You can download the wav file from there... that one needs to use the compression option since it is pretty large.

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

.wav files are much larger than corresponding .mp3 files. Can the QSI use .mp3 files instead of .wav files?

JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The program downloads wav files and then does it's OWN compression for the QSI and has the choice of 2 different compression amounts. 

You can download and install the software for free and/or the manual. You do not have to have the programmer dongle to load sounds, play with them, upload and test custom sounds. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished putting in the All abound file (Tom Hanks) in the QSI and have assigned it to function F12 really cool when getting ready to leave the station with your Pass train. man another reason to buy QSI







Man gets better every day. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I added a page with quick notes on the two CV's to assign the user sound to the F12 button on my web site, the QSI programming tips page: 

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**


Regards, Greg*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder if we can get this to work under DC power.............. Lets get the think tank going fellas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick just bite the bullet and get DCC and end all your worries and not have to keep inventing way to use the system without DCC will save ya money in the long run.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I figured it out, need to reprogram the QSI to substitute the user sound for one of the stock sounds. 

It can be done I think... will try it this weekend... 

Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg/et-al[/b]

....HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN......or TRICK-OR-Treat if you want....[/b]

I just rechecked the Diesel and Electric .q2 zip files on QSI_S server in Vt.[/b]

...Sorry you loose - Take off all your clothes.[/b]











The GP-40, -8 and RS-3 .Q2 files are from build 7-17 (Pre User Recordable).[/b]

The GG1 is from before build # info....[/b]

Steam file 611 that I checked is from 7-30 so it will support the User recording.[/b]

Hay - It's only a year since the Firmware 7-25 supported this neat feature...sigh...

the_Other_Ray[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops... RJ and I have been playing around so much I forgot to mention I have a diesel file 7-25-1 (and as you know each file contains ALL the sounds for all the locos of that group (diesel, steam or electric). (Don't ask me how I got it, ha ha) 

If anyone needs the diesel file that will do the user sound, just email me.... RJ already has Tom Hanks doing the "All aboard" from the Polar Express movie in his E8. 

Regards, Greg


----------

